
Computer was asked to predict which startups would be successful - Sudhi10
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/07/computer-ai-machine-learning-predict-the-success-of-startups
======
GrumpyNl
Weird title, it should be, we asked a programmer to write a prediction program
and this is what he came up with.

